# Hi, new and full of anxiety



## emziexjayne (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi, I'm Emma, 18 years old who's in the middle of her A2 college exams who has only had type 1 diabetes for a month. I'm still panicky about the situation but I'm trying to learn about the issue.


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Emma welcome.
 it's a pain getting the dreaded diagnosis at anytime.  I hope you find the support we give a help x


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you ^.^ it just came as such a shock


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2017)

emziexjayne said:


> Thank you ^.^ it just came as such a shock


Was they any symptoms that you remember drinking lots or frequent toilet visits etc.


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah I was drinking litres of water each day, waking up 3 or 4 times in the night to go to the toilet, and I lost 1 and 1/2 stone in a few weeks and became underweight.


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2017)

emziexjayne said:


> Yeah I was drinking litres of water each day, waking up 3 or 4 times in the night to go to the toilet, and I lost 1 and 1/2 stone in a few weeks and became underweight.


Gosh . What insulin have they put you on and have your family been supportive towards you


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 7, 2017)

I think the once a day pen I have to take is called Lantus and the pen I have to have with every meal with carbs is called Novorapid 
My family, friends, bf have been so supportive which has helped me a lot


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello Emma, welcome to the forum.

Lots of help and warm advice in here.


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you ^.^


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2017)

emziexjayne said:


> I think the once a day pen I have to take is called Lantus and the pen I have to have with every meal with carbs is called Novorapid
> My family, friends, bf have been so supportive which has helped me a lot


That's positive then you need a good support network none more so then loved ones.But we can be a good option to


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 7, 2017)

I do feel very grateful for all the support I've got, it's helped my anxiety a lot


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Emma and welcome to the forum.  I was also 18 and in a similar position to you when diagnosed - I was studying for my A levels and started drinking loads but still thirsty, always going to the toilet, lost weight and had no energy.  That was 31 years ago.  Type 1 can be a bit of a pain but it is manageable and it shouldn't stop you from doing what you want to do in life.  In the beginning it can seem a bit overwhelming but you'll get through it and dealing with it will become second nature - although you never stop learning and mistakes are made - I still make mistakes even now but it definitely gets easier with time.  Good luck with your exams.


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2017)

emziexjayne said:


> I do feel very grateful for all the support I've got, it's helped my anxiety a lot


Good that's how it should be. Anyways now you've found this place anything we can do to advise or support don't hesitate to post and ask x we are a friendly bunch


----------



## Ljc (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi , welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello Emma and a warm welcome to our friendly helpful & supportive forum. Sorry to see you here but glad you found us. As said above, anything you need or want to know, just ask, there's always someone who will see your message & respond to it. Learning that you have diabetes is both a daunting prospect and overwhelming - we've all been where you are at now so we do understand your concerns & anxieties. Please give us as much information about yourself so we can offer our advice. Good luck and remember you are not alone as you have this forums' collective support & guidance with you on your diabetes journey. Take care & do please stay in touch. x
WL

Dx Type 2 April 2016.
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## grovesy (Jun 8, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you for the advice I really appreciate it ^.^


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi ^.^


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi, thank you for the advice ^.^ everyone is so supportive


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi there ^.^


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2017)

Welcome.  Good luck with your exams.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Emma
Welcome.  It is a lot to take in at the start,  but it does get easier.
If you have any questions just ask.

Good luck in the exams.  If you hypo during the exam, ask for a rest break and take time before you go back in. We have to wait 45 min before driving again.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Emma, and welcome 
If you have any questions about diabetes, please ask - someone here is sure to be able to help.

What subjects are your exams in?


----------



## Copepod (Jun 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Emma, and best wishes for your exams. Have you told your college, so they can inform exams board, and make provisions such as a small room for you, so you can test your blood sugar during exam without disturbing other candidates?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi - it's my 45th anniversary of being diagnosed in August and I haven't stopped learning yet - so it really is very early days for you, and don't expect to get really comfortable and confident with treating it in the blink of an eye.  There's too much to learn quickly whether you're as capable as Stephen Hawking - or have a (slightly LOL)  more average brain like most of us!


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Welcome.  Good luck with your exams.



Thank you ^.^


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Emma
> Welcome.  It is a lot to take in at the start,  but it does get easier.
> If you have any questions just ask.
> 
> Good luck in the exams.  If you hypo during the exam, ask for a rest break and take time before you go back in. We have to wait 45 min before driving again.



Thank you ^.^ for my exams I've had I've made sure my sugar levels aren't lower than 4 so I won't have a hypo


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Hi Emma, and welcome
> If you have any questions about diabetes, please ask - someone here is sure to be able to help.
> 
> What subjects are your exams in?



Hi ^.^ I'm taking A Levels in Drama and Theatre Studies, Media Studies and Creative Writing


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, Emma, and best wishes for your exams. Have you told your college, so they can inform exams board, and make provisions such as a small room for you, so you can test your blood sugar during exam without disturbing other candidates?



Thank you ^.^ My college do know about my diabetes and the examiner in the room always knows just in case something happens


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hi - it's my 45th anniversary of being diagnosed in August and I haven't stopped learning yet - so it really is very early days for you, and don't expect to get really comfortable and confident with treating it in the blink of an eye.  There's too much to learn quickly whether you're as capable as Stephen Hawking - or have a (slightly LOL)  more average brain like most of us!



Hi, I'm trying to learn there's just a lot of information that is scary that's all


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 8, 2017)

emziexjayne said:


> Hi ^.^ I'm taking A Levels in Drama and Theatre Studies, Media Studies and Creative Writing


Ooh, that's my field!  I have a Masters degree in Text and Performance Studies (long time ago now!).  Are you hoping to go on to Uni or to Drama school?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2017)

Well take good note of the scary stuff - and use that knowledge to spur you on to learn how to AVOID the stuff that scares you!  Like being knocked over by a bus or stepping in a puddle can always happen, but probably won't if you keep your eye out when crossing roads and wear suitable footwear in the rain.

Yes indeed - crap can happen - but you shouldn't assume it will happen to YOU.  On the other hand, don't ever think that totally ignoring diabetes will stop the crap occurring because those that do stick their heads in the sand are shedloads more likely to have complications.  Make diabetes your somewhat demanding/challenging 'mate' - the sort of mate who needs to be kept happy and as long as you do, then they'll also try and keep YOU happy.  Good behaviour on YOUR part goes quite some way to making this mate behave better.  It's not exactly bribery - but a bit like that.

There's a few of us on here that have had T1 for a very long time and haven't so far got any challenging side effects (a couple of us have had cataracts and frozen shoulders, but nothing like serious - no legs have dropped off nor have we gone blind or needed transplant surgery) and none of us has ever claimed to be a saint with utterly brilliant BGs throughout!


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Ooh, that's my field!  I have a Masters degree in Text and Performance Studies (long time ago now!).  Are you hoping to go on to Uni or to Drama school?



Maybe someday, this year I'm just taking a gap year to get used to diabetes and try get my physical and mental health better


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 8, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Well take good note of the scary stuff - and use that knowledge to spur you on to learn how to AVOID the stuff that scares you!  Like being knocked over by a bus or stepping in a puddle can always happen, but probably won't if you keep your eye out when crossing roads and wear suitable footwear in the rain.
> 
> Yes indeed - crap can happen - but you shouldn't assume it will happen to YOU.  On the other hand, don't ever think that totally ignoring diabetes will stop the crap occurring because those that do stick their heads in the sand are shedloads more likely to have complications.  Make diabetes your somewhat demanding/challenging 'mate' - the sort of mate who needs to be kept happy and as long as you do, then they'll also try and keep YOU happy.  Good behaviour on YOUR part goes quite some way to making this mate behave better.  It's not exactly bribery - but a bit like that.
> 
> There's a few of us on here that have had T1 for a very long time and haven't so far got any challenging side effects (a couple of us have had cataracts and frozen shoulders, but nothing like serious - no legs have dropped off nor have we gone blind or needed transplant surgery) and none of us has ever claimed to be a saint with utterly brilliant BGs throughout!



Some things have scared me and have made my anxiety to worse but I'm trying to think about diabetes in a positive way


----------



## Copepod (Jun 9, 2017)

emziexjayne said:


> Maybe someday, this year I'm just taking a gap year to get used to diabetes and try get my physical and mental health better


Make sure you do the things that matter to you, and have fun. Don't just sit at home and do only routine things!


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 9, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Make sure you do the things that matter to you, and have fun. Don't just sit at home and do only routine things!



I will. I'm playing on travelling and doing things out of my comfort zone


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Good luck with the exams. Make sure you enjoy life, at least as much as you did before you were diagnosed.


----------



## Deleted member 18634 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Emma and welcome


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 9, 2017)

emziexjayne said:


> Maybe someday, this year I'm just taking a gap year to get used to diabetes and try get my physical and mental health better


A gap year is always a good idea - hope you enjoy it and manage to travel to some interesting places and have fun, as well as getting your head round the diabetes


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2017)

It does actually get a lot less scary, in time.  But - you do have to give it - and yourself !! - time.


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 9, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> Welcome aboard. Good luck with the exams. Make sure you enjoy life, at least as much as you did before you were diagnosed.



I'll try thank you ^.^


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 9, 2017)

Emma Diabetes UK said:


> Hi Emma and welcome



Hello ^.^


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 9, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> A gap year is always a good idea - hope you enjoy it and manage to travel to some interesting places and have fun, as well as getting your head round the diabetes



I'm really looking forward to it especially when I have a great boyfriend and friends to help


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> It does actually get a lot less scary, in time.  But - you do have to give it - and yourself !! - time.



I'll try my hardest


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 10, 2017)

I also echo whats already been said Emma  - enjoy life to the full - travel - make friends with like students around the globe  - take care and look after yourself and your diabetes, it is manageable. Good luck with your exams & I hope you achieve the grades you need as a grounding for your future. Message here anytime to ask as many questions as you want - there's always someone who will happily answer them. Take care & look after yourself hun x
WL


----------



## emziexjayne (Jun 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I also echo whats already been said Emma  - enjoy life to the full - travel - make friends with like students around the globe  - take care and look after yourself and your diabetes, it is manageable. Good luck with your exams & I hope you achieve the grades you need as a grounding for your future. Message here anytime to ask as many questions as you want - there's always someone who will happily answer them. Take care & look after yourself hun x
> WL



Thank you, you're all very kind


----------

